# Do dwarf cherry shrimp eat java moss?. . .



## Carlos413 (Jun 10, 2009)

they don't eat any kind of moss. Like you said shelter and small morsels of food can be found by shrimp in mosses. Go get em!


----------



## lbsfarms (Jan 30, 2003)

I kinda think they do. Something is keeping my christmas moss mowed down, has to be either the cherry shrimp or the amano shrimp, they are both on it all the time.


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

If they are starving they might eat the tender young parts that are growing, but normally RCS eat the micro organisms that grow on the java moss.


----------

